# Jackson Coosa



## Trey B (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone else tried one in the bay or ocean ? This is my personal one but all i have are creeks and rivers!


----------



## yellowleaf (Sep 8, 2012)

I have used mine in the bay before I got my Cuda. It's doable but not ideal. I didn't even try it offshore. I would use it again in a pinch and have but it's night and day difference between it and any 14 ft boat


----------



## Trey B (Aug 1, 2012)

i have used it in the bay seems pretty legit!


----------

